# Shadow Warrior 3: Offiziell mit Trailer angekündigt



## TheFanaticTesters (6. Juli 2020)

Flying Wild Hog hat soeben die Arbeiten an "Shadow Warrior 3" offiziell angekündigt.Einen erster Trailer inklusive entsprechende Details gibt es auch bereits.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ME43wnIEyKAYouTub

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## phila_delphia (6. Juli 2020)

Yipie!

Grüße

phila


----------



## RyzA (7. Juli 2020)

Ich kenne noch nicht mal die beiden ersten Teile (ausser aus Videos).
Hier geht´s ja richtig zur Sache.


----------



## Desrupt0r (7. Juli 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ich kenne noch nicht mal die beiden ersten Teile (ausser aus Videos).
> Hier geht´s ja richtig zur Sache.



Ich habe nur den zweiten Teil gespielt, aktuell bekommt man die Deluxe Edition für unter 12€ bei Steam! Unbedingt mal ausprobieren, es lohnt sich.. stumpfer Humor, stumpfe Gewalt und Action 24/7.


----------



## DARPA (9. Juli 2020)

Geil, endlich werden wieder Ärsche getreten 

Es gibt kein anderes Game, bei dem ich so mit Gegnern zugeschmissen werden will.


----------



## TheFanaticTesters (12. Juli 2020)

Gestern wurde Neues Material Zu Shadow Warrior 3 gezeigt:

YouTube


----------



## DARPA (12. Juli 2020)

Whoa, da geht das Gameplay jetzt noch nen Schritt weiter. Gegner Design wieder geil.

Lasst die Suppe spritzen


----------



## Mahoy (12. Juli 2020)

Soweit so gut, der Watschen-Faktor und der Flachhumor stimmen. Ich weiß allerdings nicht, ob es mir zusagt, dass das Grafikdesign immer bunter und die Hüpf-und-Spring-Einlagen immer ausgeprägter werden - nicht nur in Shadow Warrior, sondern ganz allgemein in FPS.


----------



## DARPA (12. Juli 2020)

Yo, ich bin auch nicht so der Freund von wilden rumgespringe. Hoffe das hält sich in Grenzen.


----------



## RyzA (13. Juli 2020)

Jump´n Runs spiele ich eigentlich auch nicht mehr so gerne.


----------

